# Weed that I have no idea about?



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

I've got a weed that has been spotted in my pasture and in one of my hay fields that looks just like pictures of Spotted Knapweed. However, with research I'm told it is not found in Mississippi. If I knew how to post a picture I would. Any help on IDing this weed would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Bo


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.haytalk.com/forums/topic/22734-not-able-to-post-pics/


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Ok, here I'll try to post some pics. It almost looks like a Thistle, I don't know.

Thanks, Deadmoose


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Yep, that's thistle all day long. Dog Fennel in the background. That thistle seed head is very prolific.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Yep, that's thistle all day long. Dog Fennel in the background. That thistle seed head is very prolific.


Yeah, I know that is Dog Fennel I know how to get rid of that but don't know how to get rid of the Thistle. How do you kill it?


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

You have options. As basic as 24D and Dicamba mix. Should probably up the rate of the 24d. Most of the broadleaf herbicides will work. Picloram would work but it's restricted use. Here's other options:

http://www.caes.uga.edu/commodities/fieldcrops/forages/pests/pastweed11.pdf

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agc/pubs/agr/agr172/agr172.pdf


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

Canadian thistle. Kill it before it blossoms and it'll keep it from spreading via seed. Spot spraying with a hand sprayer works with 2 4D like mentioned. Mowing helps too. Its a biannual it think


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Canada thistle is much different in these parts. Around here we call that Bull Thistle. Its nasty! Take it out before you figure out how it can spead!!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I had some of that come up in a pasture. I cut the pod off when I saw one, then came back and spot spray or pull them up when I had gloves.

Cutting the seed pod gave some satisfaction, kind of like castrating the sucker.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Use Milestone in an ATV sprayer. It'll killem' dead! Kinda spendy though!


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

You can dig it as well. Before it seeds.


----------



## MScowman (May 18, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Tim/South said:


> I had some of that come up in a pasture. I cut the pod off when I saw one, then came back and spot spray or pull them up when I had gloves.
> 
> Cutting the seed pod gave some satisfaction, kind of like castrating the sucker.


Take some tree pruners with you and clip it off at the ground. Then you can take the pruners and pick it up and throw it in the back of the pickup.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Bonfire said:


> Take some tree pruners with you and clip it off at the ground. Then you can take the pruners and pick it up and throw it in the back of the pickup.


I come back to pull them trying to get the roots. Will cutting the off at ground level kill them?


----------



## Fireman355 (Aug 15, 2013)

2- 4- D , add a little Remedy or Clear Pasture, works wonders on them things.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> I come back to pull them trying to get the roots. Will cutting the off at ground level kill them?


No. They have long thin taproots.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

http://www.mpgnorth.com/sites/default/files/Hooker_thistle_cirsium_hookerianum_taproot_071311_JSAC.JPG


----------



## askinner (Nov 15, 2010)

Called scotch thistle here, horrid things they are. Agree with the above control suggestions, cut regularly they shouldn't reappear.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

They are a biennial. The first year is foliage and smaller. The second year is the seed head and the real growth.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, thistle, seed head gave it away. You can cut em off till you're blue in the face, they just grow lower.

2-4d will get em, if you're worried about the 2-4d killing something desirable mix some up and use a paint brush to paint it on.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

barnrope said:


> Canada thistle is much different in these parts. Around here we call that Bull Thistle. Its nasty! Take it out before you figure out how it can spead!!


I know there are different species of thistles (Canada, Bull, and Musk). From what I read, the Canada species is a little harder to kill.

I think there are some states (plains states?) where thistles growing in your fields and pastures is "outlawed". Receive a citation maybe? IDK, what I heard.

I scouted some pasture today that was sprayed the first week of May with a tank mix of 24D, Dicamba, and Milestone (aminopyrilid). There was fair amount of thistles scattered around. I didn't see the first weed anywhere. The thistles didn't get any special attention. Whatever made it to the plant from the spray nozzle was all it got. In the big picture, I wanted to see how effective the residual of the aminopyrilid was. That Milestone has got to bring some added value to it with the higher cost ($300+/gal). So far so good. Sprayer set to put on 20 gals/acre. I was at the higher end of the labeled rates of all.

It's when I see those thistles in bloom with that big seed head developing is when I cut them off and take them away from here. I've got some parts of the farm that are nothing but weeds but thats my contribution to the quail habitat. It's tough not to take the batwing mower through it.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Bonfire said:


> I think there are some states (plains states?) where thistles growing in your fields and pastures is "outlawed". Receive a citation maybe? IDK, what I heard.


We have County Weed Commissioners here. They can get after you if you have species on their list, but have never heard of anyone getting a citation.


----------

